# DeSantis Holsters



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got to trolling through eBay the other night out of boredom. I wandered here and there happening upon a DeSantis holster for a Gov frame 1911. Being left handed It's not always the easiest to find decent gun leather and I wasn't sure about this one being I don't own any. The price was still pretty cheap and I looked around their web site to see what one straight from the company would be (65.00). I placed a bid of 25.00 thinking I would get out bid but maybe I'd get lucky.

I ended up wining it for all of 23.50 with 6.00 to ship it. And I must say it is one of the better holsters I've owned.it keeps the weapon close to the body and is really comfortable. Just thought I'd put that out there for anyone looking for a holster that wont kill your wallet but still work well. Here's a pic.








Even if one was to go to the actual web site they have some pretty good prices. They are worth checking out and I'll be sure to when I need another holster. And I'm always seeming to need more holsters..heh. Wife says I just have too many guns. I keep telling her there's still room in the safe and there are refugees in some third world country that would love to have that space so it's really selfish of me to waste it :smt083 :anim_lol:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a DeSantis Dual Carry that I use for my Bernardelli. Its made of nice leather with nice stitchingand cost about $20 from a local shop. I'm very happy with it. :smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I know what you mean about finding left handed holsters. :box:


----------

